# Another pen Stand



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

This is another pen display stand that I had shown here before but again we will have it archieved here. This stand was made from rosewood and yellowheart. Has a few oak spindles with a brass eagle as a topper. It was finished with a couple coats of waterbased lacquer and polished to a nice sheen. I use this stand also at my shows and it gets some compliments. It is a turnable piece on a lazy susan plate. Thanks for looking.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 27, 2016)

That is just beautiful! How did you make what appears to be the "round bottom" dimples on the lower plate? Did you use a round nose router bit in a drill press? Or are my eyes deceiving me, and the bottom of the dimple is flat?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2016)

This one is just as awesome as the other one you showed.


----------



## jimmyz (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice and patriotic way to show your beautiful pens!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

leehljp said:


> That is just beautiful! How did you make what appears to be the "round bottom" dimples on the lower plate? Did you use a round nose router bit in a drill press? Or are my eyes deceiving me, and the bottom of the dimple is flat?



Thanks Hank for the kind words.

I think what you are asking is about the round recess holes where the nib of the pens sit. They are flat bottomed and that was done with a straight cutting router bit and a router. I could have used a round  nose bit to get that shape too If I chose. But what I was after was to have the yellowheart show through at those points. The edges are routered as well. The thickness of the woods was determined by that router bit. The shape of the rack and the different layers were cut on a scroll saw. Hope that answers it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 27, 2016)

awesome job...


----------



## leehljp (Apr 27, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> leehljp said:
> 
> 
> > That is just beautiful! How did you make what appears to be the "round bottom" dimples on the lower plate? Did you use a round nose router bit in a drill press? Or are my eyes deceiving me, and the bottom of the dimple is flat?
> ...



SKILL! That takes skill! Perfectly aligning more than one hole with a router takes some fine eye-hand coordination in addition to holding the router steady, even with a plunge base. I would have had to do that with a drill press for that perfection! 

Scrollsaw: I originally was going to ask if that was done on a scrollsaw or band saw. I have a good 14 in BS and just recently given a new DeWalt Scrollsaw. I just need time to use it. 


Next Question: Did you re-saw the rosewood, or have a thin rosewood board on hand?

By the way, I saw a stand for holding eye glasses a couple of weeks ago on a the scrollsaw forum and my mind immediaetly went to adapting that as pen holders. The forum is down at the moment or I would include a link.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

Hank

The Dewalt scroll saw is a very good saw. It is a middle range saw. You can do so much with a scrollsaw. 

I resaw a lot of my lumber and did so in this case also. I resawn  both the rose wood and the yellowheart and then sand flat to the size needed. As I mentioned I had to dimension it to fit the bit I was using to get the effect I was after. Not that hard

To the router. I drew the plans up which basically started out as 3 circles layed on top of each other,and made a paper template so I had all holes layed out and just marked centers. then with my plunge router I routed all the holes. I made a trammel for the router so that it spins on a center axis. Just was a matter of lining the bit with the center of the hole and that was easy. With the pattern I was able to cut each layer too. 

It was a fun little project. Have no idea where I came up with this idea. Sometimes I see things and lock them away in the back of the mind and at sometime they come out or get combined with other projects.


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow!! You certainly know how to create some beauties. 

Dave.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nice, love the high gloss finish.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> Wow!! You certainly know how to create some beauties.
> 
> Dave.



Thanks for the kind words Dave. I try. 





MillerTurnings said:


> Very nice, love the high gloss finish.




Jeff thanks for the kind words also and as far as the finish. It is a few coats of waterbased lacquer and then MM and polished to a shine. It still has that wood feel. With rosewood and some of the other oily woods I have been known to just use a Danish Oil on it and polish it. That really leaves a wood finish and feel. But I usually do that on things like clocks that do not get handled as much.


----------

